# Hilfloser Papa braucht Hilfe bei Gaming PC Kauf



## HelplessDad (11. Juli 2021)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin eben beim Aufschlauen zum Thema Gaming PC auf dieses Forum gestoßen und hoffe, dass einer von Euch etwas Zeit hat, um mir auf die Sprünge zu helfen. Hintergrund ist der, dass mein 11 jähriger Sohn die Zockerei auf der Switch leid ist und nun unwahrscheinlich gerne auf einen PC umsteigen will.

Nun kommt das Problem... Ich persönlich bin was Computerspiele angeht bei der Entwicklungsstufe auf Höhe von Frogger und Giana Sisters hängen geblieben. Da war "Last Ninja" schon ein Meilenstein, auf den sich das 15 minütige Warten beim Hochladen gelohnt hat ;0)

De facto habe ich also Null Komma Null Ahnung und Erfahrungswerte was gerade benötigt wird, damit er die Spiele flüssig spielen und den PC auch sinnvoll nutzen kann – dieser sollte also aufrüstbar und auch für die Schule, etc. zu nutzen sein – auch wenn das wahrscheinlich die Wunschvorstellung und zugleich Feigenblatt aller Eltern sein wird, die sich zum Kauf eines Gaming PCs hinreißen lassen...

Sohnemann spielt zur Zeit ausschließlich Fortnite, was er wohl auch recht gut beherrscht (auch hier tappe ich komplett im Nebel...)

Natürlich möchten wir auch nicht zu viel Geld ausgeben, z.B. für Komponenten, die eventuell gar nicht gebraucht werden. Ein Freund hat mir dieses Angebot rausgesucht:

GAMING PC AMD Ryzen 5 3500X, 6x 3.60GHz | 16GB DDR4 | GTX 1650 4GB | 256GB SSD | Mid-Range | Gaming PC | Memory PC

Das Ganze soll 629 Euro kosten. Als Upgrade hat er Folgendes vorgeschlagen:

1.    HDD / SSD Festplatte: 2000 GB HDD + 59,90 € 
2.   CPU:    Wenn man direkt etwas mehr möchte kann man auch den "AMD Ryzen 7   3700X,    8x 3.60GHz" für 165,90 Aufpreis wählen (wenn es das Budget hergibt würde ich es machen, sonst lassen).
3.   Betriebssystem:    Windows 10 Home 49,90 €

Dazu dann natürlich noch einen Monitor, der ja im Schnitt sicher auch bei 200 Euro liegen würde.

Taugt das Angebot was? Oder lieber ein Bundle vom OTTO – Versand? Hierzu folgende beiden Angebote:

Hyrican »Multimedia PC SET1898« Gaming-PC-Komplettsystem (24 Zoll, AMD Ryzen 5, Radeon RX Vega 11, 8 GB RAM, 480 GB SSD) online kaufen | OTTO

für 699,00 € und

Kiebel »Gaming-Set« Gaming-PC-Komplettsystem (24, AMD Ryzen 5, GTX 1050 Ti, 16 GB RAM, 1000 GB SSD, RGB-Beleuchtung) online kaufen | OTTO

für 899,00 €

Ich hoffe einer von Euch findet die Zeit da mal drüber zu gucken und kann mir weiterhelfen. Jetzt erst mal besten Dank im Voraus und einen guten Start in den Sonntag.

Viele Grüße – der HelplessDad


----------



## KyoniX (11. Juli 2021)

Ich würde ihren Sohn eine RTX 1660 empfehlen. Die ist doppelt so gut und in der selben Preisklasse.
LG KyoniX


----------



## Bonkic (11. Juli 2021)

falls es nicht unbedingt pc sein muss und tatsächlich in erster linie fortnite gezockt wird, würd ich bei konsole bleiben.
und speziell zur xbox series s raten. kostet unter 300 euro. ist inzwischen eigentlich immer zu bekommen. ggf auch an nen monitor anschließbar. ist vielleicht für einen gerade mal 11jährigen die bessere und stressfreiere option, könnte ich mir vorstellen.


----------



## fud1974 (12. Juli 2021)

Na ja, bei der XBox fällt das "Feigenblatt" (.. aber kann ja auch durchaus mal wirklich wichtig werden) " kann man auch für die Schule nutzen" weg.

Das Problem ist folgendes , was vermutlich nicht bekannt ist wenn man sich nicht mit beschäftigt.. Grafikkarten sind gerade abstrus teuer (von der Halbleiterkrise hat man was gehört? Die schlägt da voll ein).

Also im Prinzip ein blöder Zeitpunkt einen neuen PC zu kaufen.. wenn auch laaangsam da eventuell Entspannung kommt auf dem Markt.

Muss man halt nur wissen, momentan gibt man mehr Geld aus als noch zu den "guten" Zeiten...


----------



## Just2Laps (12. Juli 2021)

Hallo,

es kommt natürlich in erster Linie darauf an WAS genau der Sohnemann damit anstellen möchte bzw. welche Art von Games er zocken will.
Mit PC's der unteren Preisklasse kommt schnell mal Frust auf wenn das ganze dann nur noch über den Bildschirm ruckelt.
Wenn die Überlegung da ist sich Spiele neueren Datums zuzulegen ist der PC schnell mal überfordert.
Es frustet schon sehr wenn man dann nur die unterste Detailstufe verwenden kann.

Für einen "vernünftigen" Gaming PC der auch neuere AAA Titel mit wenigsten 1440p schafft (alles darunter ist meiner Meinung nach nicht mehr zeitgemäß) muss man schon mal locker um die 2k € in die Hand nehmen um mit vollen Details spielen zu können.

Zudem ist der "Verwaltungsaufwand" mit Updates, Einstellungen usw. auf einem PC teilweise immens bis man die richtigen Einstellungen gefunden hat, und das hört wegen ständiger Updates auch nie auf.

Auch wenn ich selber mittlerweile von der Konsole weggekommen bin ist meine klare Empfehlung für "Einsteiger" bzw. für Gamer die sich nicht mit Einstellungen, Performanceoptimierung usw. beschäftigen wollen immer noch eine XBOX oder PS Konsole.

Die XBOX ONE X ist ja mittlerweile zu super zivilen Preisen zu ergattern, schafft bei vielen Spielen locker die 4k Auflösung mit 60fps und in Kombination mit den Game Pass stehen einem fast endlos viele Games zur Verfügung.

Mein eigener PC der momentan für ALLE Spiele ausreichend ist hat z.B. incl. Controller, 43 Zoll 4k Monitor, Joystick, Lenkrad usw. knapp 4k€ verschlungen und ich war sage und schreibe fast 4 Monate damit beschäftigt das System für meine Anforderungen zu optimieren und anzupassen.

Wenn ein entsprechendes Budget nicht zur Verfügung steht nochmal ganz klare Empfehlung :

Konsole - Am besten natürlich eine Xbox Series X oder PS5 , wobei ich wegen o.g. Game Pass die Xbox bevorzugen würde, zum ausprobieren reicht sicherlich auch eine Xbox One X  eine Weile aus.

Von als "Gaming PC" beworbenen Komplettsystemen unter 1k € würde ich generell die Finger lassen,
das bringt mehr Frust als Freude, damit sind evtl. Spiele von vor 5-10 Jahren vernünftig spielbar.

Wie es auf einem "optimalen" PC aussieht gerne mal auf meinem YT Channel anschauen 

Hoffe ein paar Tips für die Kaufentscheidung gegeben zuhaben.

Viele Grüße,

Just2Laps



			https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCZ04b3aQerG_sEbYobYQ7Kg


----------



## Worrel (12. Juli 2021)

Just2Laps schrieb:


> Für einen "vernünftigen" Gaming PC der auch neuere AAA Titel mit wenigsten 1440p schafft (alles darunter ist meiner Meinung nach nicht mehr zeitgemäß) muss man schon mal locker um die 2k € in die Hand nehmen um mit vollen Details spielen zu können.


Mit 1,3k fährt man (bei normalen HW Preisen aber auch noch ganz gut.


Just2Laps schrieb:


> Zudem ist der "Verwaltungsaufwand" mit Updates, Einstellungen usw. auf einem PC teilweise immens bis man die richtigen Einstellungen gefunden hat, und das hört wegen ständiger Updates auch nie auf
> ...und ich war sage und schreibe fast 4 Monate damit beschäftigt das System für meine Anforderungen zu optimieren und anzupassen.


Kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.
Sicher, bei einem neuen System muß man Diverses einstellen, damit man damit zufrieden ist, aber das Gröbste ist doch nach einem Wochenende oä erledigt.

Auch mit Updates ist man doch nicht dauernd beschäftigt - die stellt man auf Auto-Update und fertig.


Just2Laps schrieb:


> Mein eigener PC der momentan für ALLE Spiele ausreichend ist hat z.B. incl. Controller, 43 Zoll 4k Monitor, Joystick, Lenkrad usw. knapp 4k€ verschlungen ...


Ja, wenn du die ganze Peripherie noch mal dazu rechnest ... dann kannst du auf solche Preise kommen. Joystick, Lenkrad & co gibt's für Konsolen allerdings auch nicht umsonst.


Just2Laps schrieb:


> Von als "Gaming PC" beworbenen Komplettsystemen unter 1k € würde ich generell die Finger lassen,


Das stimmt allerdings.


----------



## Spiritogre (12. Juli 2021)

Just2Laps schrieb:


> Für einen "vernünftigen" Gaming PC der auch neuere AAA Titel mit wenigsten 1440p schafft (alles darunter ist meiner Meinung nach nicht mehr zeitgemäß) muss man schon mal locker um die 2k € in die Hand nehmen um mit vollen Details spielen zu können.


Das setzt natürlich erst einmal auch das Vorhandensein von einem vernünftigen Monitor zwischen 400 und 1200 Euro voraus, sonst macht ein 2000 bis 3000 Euro PC wenig Sinn. 

Gleiches gilt auch für den Fernseher im Falle der Konsolen. Mit dem Medion Billig-TV sieht das Bild eben einfach nicht gut aus, also braucht man auch keine tolle Konsole. 


Hilfreich sind solche Ausführungen allerdings alle nicht. Der Junge ist elf, der PC den er momentan hat ist völlig ausreichend.


----------



## HelplessDad (16. Juli 2021)

Hallo Ihr Lieben,

ich hatte garnicht damit gerechnet, dass sich so schnell jemand von Euch meiner Sache annimmt und bin sehr positiv überrascht von diesem Forum. Von daher vielen Dank schon mal an alle.

Wenn ich alles zusammenfasse und auf die Situation runterbreche hat natürlich jeder von Euch mit seiner Sichtweise recht. Wie weit, stark oder talentiert ein Spieler, Sportler oder Künstler ist, und wie dann daraus der Bedarf an Equipment abzuleiten ist, muss derjenige wahrscheinlich wirklich am besten alleine herausfinden.

Vielleicht hilft dann auch ein wenig Frust um sich mit der Materie besser auseinanderzusetzen und das vorhandene Equipment mit den Mitteln zu optimieren, die einem zur Verfügung stehen. Vielleicht ist tatsächlich auch die Konsolenlösung die Bessere - ich selber habe lieber 70% Spaß bei plug & play mit wenig Arbeit und Einsatz als 90% Spaß und ich muss mich ständig drum kümmern und dementsprechend viel Zeit investieren.

Ich danke Euch allen wie gesagt erstmal für die Unterstützung und wenn noch jemand weiteren Input oder eine Entscheidungshilfe für mich hat, dann lasst Euch nicht abhalten zu schreiben.

Viele Grüße - der nicht mehr ganz so hilflose Dad


----------



## MarcHammel (16. Juli 2021)

HelplessDad schrieb:


> Hallo Ihr Lieben,
> 
> ich hatte garnicht damit gerechnet, dass sich so schnell jemand von Euch meiner Sache annimmt und bin sehr positiv überrascht von diesem Forum. Von daher vielen Dank schon mal an alle.
> 
> ...



Bei einem PC, den man für's Gaming benutzt, reichen rund 630 Euro nicht wirklich. Rechne eher mit dem doppelten Preis. 1200 bis 1500 Euro. Vor allem mit Blick auf die deutlich teurer gewordenen Grafikkarten.  Dazu kommen noch extra Kosten für Monitor (denke mal, ein FullHD/60Hz-Monitor reicht für den Anfang völlig), Maus/Tastatur und Controller. Wenn der Junge vernünftig mit Gaming durchstarten möchte. 

Ich denke, dass für das reine Gaming eine Konsole reicht. Hinsichtlich Anschaffungspreis und Preis/Leistungs-Verhältnis ist eine Konsole die bessere Wahl. Leider sind die halt auch schwer zu haben und kosten (etwa auf Ebay) oftmals mehr als der vom Hersteller veranschlagte Preis von 500 Euro. Mit minimum 650 Euro sind da zu rechnen. 

Will Sohnemann aber auch was am PC für die Schule machen (was vermutlich lobenswert wäre), würde ich dann doch eher zum PC greifen. 

Und wenn du dir Komplett-PCs angucken willst, dann eher nicht bei Otto.de, sondern vom Fach. Mindfactory, Caseking, Mifcom usw. Da kannst du den PC auch gut selbst zusammenstellen, Konfigurator sei Dank.

So oder so wird's vermutlich teurer für dich, als du dachtest.


----------

